# Long-haired German Shepherd "Arkadia"



## bugenhagen (May 7, 2009)

I'd like to invite you to visit our Website http://www.arkadia.hodowca.pl

About 20 of our puppies lives in United States. 

If you're interested - CONTACT US -> [email protected]


----------



## bugenhagen (May 7, 2009)

if you have any questions, just ask


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

You have some amazing dogs. Just gorgeous.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'll take five or six of them!!! Stunning dogs!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh! Oh! Oh! I don't think stunning covers it! I'm in looooove!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I didn't think breeders were allowed to advertise on this site?????


----------



## bugenhagen (May 7, 2009)

wow. correct me if I'm wrong. I didn't want to brake the rules. Somehow it's a kind of advertisement...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Bugenhagen, welcome to the board, your dogs are beautiful. It's this line that appears to be a solicitation, (which is against board rules), and the link to your website:



> Originally Posted By: bugenhagenIf you're interested - CONTACT US -> [email protected]


Feel free to post an introductory thread about you and your dogs in the appropriate forum. We also love pictures, and have a forum just for that. It's perfectly acceptable to put a link to your website in your signature, which will appear at the bottom of all your posts, but advertising litters is not allowed. 

We also have many threads discussing behavior, training, nutrition and health topics that you may be interested in participating in, and also a special section for breeders.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Didn't realize this was a Current Dog Affair.


----------

